# Scammer Alerts



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Like many of us. I am hunting for small pistol primers. Searching the web last night lo and behold. Found a site that was reasonable in price and had them in stock ( supposedly ). Only limit was the order had to total more than 150$. Was ready to order until I got to types of payment. Venmo , bitcoin , and any other unrecoverable payment option you can think of.

When only these types of payment are accepted. You can bet your bottom dollar it is a scam. The scammers are getting more intelligent. Instead of trying to lure you with unbelievable low prices. They are offering items that are extremely hard to find at reasonable prices.

My web browser normally alerts me if the site is fraudulent. This one site must be so new as it hasn't been classified yet. 

Another method to watch for. Posting in any forum that you want to buy an article. You get a pm that someone's friend , uncle , cousin has exactly what you are looking for. The message usually contains an G-mail email addy for you to contact this person. At best you will get a brick in the mail. But most often you will never hear from the supposed seller. Usually the person sending you the message has been a member of the forum site for a very short time, Has almost no posts. I usually answer these with. Have them ship it to me and I will pay after I receive item. No one has ever bothered to reply to that.

Be careful folks


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Tx for post. I need reminding now n then because I don’t think like a criminal. What I’ve experienced is there’s an element of society that may even not have intended to rip you off, but now you presented the opportunity (In my case did a “friends” $50 PayPal payment to avoid fee, so no recourse) (FB Marketplace). All of a sudden the street mentality, or their upbringing, or some Joker movie, makes them Hafta Teach Ya A Lesson.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve sold a ton of stuff on forums. I’ve never had much trouble. I’ve sold stuff to a few jerks who get the item and complain about something, but they are willing to keep it for 50% of price. I just tell them to send it back and I will return their money.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

How about the name of the site so we no not to buy from them


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

CANEYEGO said:


> Tx for post. I need reminding now n then because I don’t think like a criminal. What I’ve experienced is there’s an element of society that may even not have intended to rip you off, but now you presented the opportunity (In my case did a “friends” $50 PayPal payment to avoid fee, so no recourse) (FB Marketplace). All of a sudden the street mentality, or their upbringing, or some Joker movie, makes them Hafta Teach Ya A Lesson.


i thought paypal had great recourse for buyer but not so much for seller. perhaps they changed? i have not used in likely 5 years because of this.


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

privateer said:


> i thought paypal had great recourse for buyer but not so much for seller. perhaps they changed? i have not used in likely 5 years because of this.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Not going to reveal actual website, as I do not what anyone to construe that I am recommending them . Just avoid any website that does not take normal forms of payment. IE credit and debit cards.

As a side note Paypal does have many protections for buyer. But if you send money thru paypal as Friends and Family. There is NO protection. Some legitimate people ask for this type of payment. A way to sort them out offer to pay for the paypal fees. A scammer will come up with some excuse why he can't do it this way. Legitimate seller will accept on those terms. The 3 % charge is worth it to avoid being taken.


----------

